# Meet my scottish fold



## Ionut (May 15, 2020)

Hello, this is my new scottish fold, brought today home for my two doughters. They named her 'Mia'.
Is anyone know the exact color name for her? Could be tortoiseshell or smokey?


----------



## lcordaro (Dec 21, 2015)

She is a cutie 🥰


----------



## 6rtury (May 26, 2018)

I'd say she's a tri-color tortie. Whatever her color, she's just a beautiful baby.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

I would say her color is "Brown Torbie", as she has _tortoiseshell_ color with _classic tabby patter_n. She is beautiful and absolutely adooorable!!! 😻


----------



## Ionut (May 15, 2020)

Thank you!
She is growing... 🥰


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

What a sweetie-pie--she is gorgeous! Her pattern is more distinct now, and it is Mackeral tabby rather than "Classic" as I mentioned previously. Her color description now would be_ Brown Mackeral Torbie and White_, as she has white under her chin and chest and front paws. Such a kissable face.....just makes me pucker up!!! 😍


----------



## Rex the Rat (Sep 23, 2020)

Beautiful cat! I love her eyes, they're huge! Did they change colors?


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

she sure looks like a feisty little kid, but I bet she's a sweetheart!!!!


----------



## Ionut (May 15, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## ndiniz (Jun 29, 2009)

She's so gosh darn adorable that I want to cuddle with her!!!!!


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

What. cutie! And if she were paler, she’d be a _Dilute_ Brown Mackerel Torbie and White! 😄

Fran


----------

